# best dunk in history



## fungila!!

What's the craziest dunk you've seen in your life ??

for me, it's TMac 2002 All Star Game in Phila 









I guess lot of people will answer JRich or Isiah Rider during the Slam dunk contest but in my opinion you cannot compare this to a dunk made against 1 or 2 defenders


----------



## fungila!!

this was a good one too


----------



## ghoti

fungila!! said:


> this was a good one too


That's the only one I've watched 50 times in a row with French guys yelling what I can only assume are synonyms for "HOLY ****!!!!!!"


----------



## PauloCatarino

In no particular order:

- Vince over Weiss (and i mean OVER);
- KJ on Hakeem;
- Starks on Jordan and Grant;
- Kemp on all the Warriors team;
- Pippen on Ewing (one of the greatest facials);
- Scott-Worthy double alley-oop from Magic;

and many more can compete.


----------



## Jester

Jordan on Ewing


----------



## byrondarnell66

NBA.com 5 great dunks 

Need Real Player to view them. 

EDIT :dead: can't view the VC one


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11

I think Jordan from the free throw line, Kobe over Dwight, T-Mac over Bradley, T-Mac off the glass in the All Star Game, or Carter's 360 windmill are all candidates as well.


----------



## Premier

Tom Chambers.

Pick _any_ of them. Someone find a video.


----------



## Dodigago

Gerald Wallace using the rockets as dominos in a preseason game


----------



## LakerLunatic

That K-Mart put back over the Knicks actually makes me feel sick, that dunk was unreal.


----------



## superdude211

Vince Carters Dunk vs Milwaukee off the backboard to himself was unbeliveable. Threw it off the backboard in traffic then out jumped everyone to get the dunk


Edit: I have the Video it just won't load


----------



## DaBruins

Premier said:


> Tom Chambers.
> 
> Pick _any_ of them. Someone find a video.


just go to the nba.com link


----------



## HeinzGuderian

Vince over Weiss, and there really isn't any competition.


----------



## RenePerezz

Kobe's reverse dunk past sprewell at MSG! 2/6/03!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

HeinzGuderian said:


> Vince over Weiss, and there really isn't any competition.




agreed


----------



## Doqtor

vince over big ben


----------



## Carbo04

fungila!! said:


> this was a good one too



Why is this even a discussion? Here is the winner, and it's not even close.


----------



## RSP83

Here's my favorite dunk of all time (I don't include Slam Dunk contest)

1. Vince over Weiss is the best dunk I've ever seen

2. Shaq bringing down the Nets' backboard

3. Pippen on Ewing... Playoff 1994

4. Shawn Kemp double clutch reverse on the Knicks

5. Tom Chambers (you guys know which one)

6. Desmond Mason game winning tip dunk while he was still a Sonic

7. Barkley's coast to coast two handed slam while he was still a Sixer

8. Grant Hill (Pistons) on Alonzo

9. Kobe's first dunk on a pre-season game as a rookie

10. Penny Hardaway on Ewing

Actually there are a lot of Jodan's dunks that I like. But, I don't know which one I should put up there.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Premier said:


> Tom Chambers.


Chambers over Marc Jackson was one of the greatest dunks ever. If i remember correctly, Tom's head was at the rim's level!!!! :eek8:


----------



## Chaos

fungila!! said:


> this was a good one too


We have a winner...And I know someone out there has a clip of it.


----------



## GoDWade

1. Kobe's reverse alley oop against 76ers.

2. VC's 360 against the Mavericks (he took off while somebody was in front of him)

3. VC over Mutumbo

4. Kobe over Yao.

5. T-Mac vs. the Pistons in the playoffs.

6. Lebron over DAMON JONES.

7. Amare over Yao (where he drove from the free throw line, looked like he was going to slip, and while Yao was on him all the time Amare did a 180 on him)

8. VC's reverse against the Pacers (before the Raptors changed their uniforms I think)

9. T-Mac's all-star off-the-board dunks.

10. can't think of it anymore


----------



## Pioneer10

No mention of KJ's dunk on Hakeem? That was ridiculous


----------



## PauloCatarino

Pioneer10 said:


> No mention of KJ's dunk on Hakeem? That was ridiculous


There's a mention.


----------



## Pioneer10

PauloCatarino said:


> There's a mention.


 sorry Paulo's didn't see it in you're first post: Doesnt' hurt to mention it again though


----------



## Hakeem

Starks had an even better one on Hakeem.

Kemp's on Alton Lister and his double clutch reverse at the Garden were also good. As were Vince's on Mutombo, KJ's on Ewing and Darryl Dawkins' on Walton.


----------



## rock747

fungila!! said:


> this was a good one too


That hands down was the coolest most spectacular dunk ever to me.


----------



## rock747

Chaos said:


> We have a winner...And I know someone out there has a clip of it.


 I have a clip of it but don't know how to post it.


----------



## spongyfungy

I made avatars of the five greatest but I can't find them....


----------



## white360

My would be James White from the freethrow line between the legs
Starks on MJ and Grant is way overated


----------



## Hakeem

You'd think so because it was a Knick dunking on "the entire Bulls franchise", but every time you see it it never fails to impress.


----------



## Dodigago

check out Wallaces dunk on Nocbar

http://www.nba.com/bobcats/news/player_profile_gerald_wallace.html

click on the dunk link - 300k - it says Gerald Wallace elevates in traffic and brings down the thunder on the Rockets


----------



## white360

Hakeem said:


> You'd think so because it was a Knick dunking on "the entire Bulls franchise", but every time you see it it never fails to impress.


Yes it does.

Jordan dunkink on the whole Atlanta team is one of the greatest off all time too then. NO it's not, the Kevin Johnson dunk on the other hand is great


----------



## 77AJ

Hakeem said:


> You'd think so because it was a Knick dunking on "the entire Bulls franchise", but every time you see it it never fails to impress.


It was a nice dunk, but it's not like Starks actually dunked on Jordan, he really dunked over Grant and MJ was only in the vicinity. I have the clip some where and I will show you what I mean.


----------



## Nuzzo

I go with Dominique over Bird and Dr. J over one poor man with beard


----------



## Hakeem

23AirJordan said:


> It was a nice dunk, but it's not like Starks actually dunked on Jordan, he really dunked over Grant and MJ was only in the vicinity. I have the clip some where and I will show you what I mean.


I know. That's why I included "the entire Bulls franchise" in quotation marks. People just like to think that because, well, people like to exaggerate. And Knicks fans desperately wanted Jordan to get a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Vince's dunk over Weis is far and away the greatest dunk ever. It's not even close.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

here u go ppl...the 5 greatest dunks of all time...u can watch all of them except for the vince weis one


http://www.nba.com/inside_stuff/five_dunks_041229.html


----------



## 77AJ

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> here u go ppl...the 5 greatest dunks of all time...u can watch all of them except for the vince weis one
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/inside_stuff/five_dunks_041229.html


Thanks for the link, the other 4 are great dunks, the Starks one really lacks in comparison. It really shouldn't be in the top 5.


----------



## Air Fly

VC dunk in the olympic over Fred Weis is the best dunk in history IMO.


----------



## fungila!!

Nuzzo said:


> I go with Dominique over Bird and Dr. J over one poor man with beard


anyone could have dunk over Bird during the 80's, even Spudd Webb :biggrin:


----------

